# Beechdale Swimming Centre, Nottingham, June 2016



## possessed (Jul 2, 2016)

Beechdale Swimming Centre was opened in the 1970s to replace Victoria Baths in Sneinton.

(According to this link
Picture the Past

I didn't manage to explore much of the place which was a shame as I celebrated my 6th birthday in Hoods' Hideout and I have clear memories of being scared of some of the pictures of witches/ skeletons in the play area 

Anyway, here's a few photos, taken with my new camera:

(Sorry about the size, Photobucket resizer seems to not work!)




Lol the irony




The corridor leading to the Swimming Pool:







Bellycrawling:



Stairs leading to the pool




Reception




Shot of the pool








That's all thanks ladies and gentlemen


----------



## smiler (Jul 2, 2016)

It sounds from your recollection to have bin a fun place, a lot of similar amenities are closing due to lack of funding, You got some lovely pics and I enjoyed them, Thanks


----------



## Luise (Jul 2, 2016)

Really liked them. Looks like my sort of place as well


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 3, 2016)

A good post. Nice pictures.


----------



## possessed (Jul 3, 2016)

smiler said:


> It sounds from your recollection to have bin a fun place, a lot of similar amenities are closing due to lack of funding,



I believe it was due to a new Swimming Centre opening elsewhere:

Swimming pool where Rebecca Adlington trained closes its doors for the final time | Nottingham Post


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks a VERY fun explore! Brilliant photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Jul 7, 2016)

Great to see something in my County. Great shots.

"Adults are not permitted to play on the equipment" - They can now


----------

